# England Premier League 14-16 September



## OddsPoster (Sep 7, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
14 Sep 14:45 Manchester United - Crystal Palace 1.23 6.75 14.00 +178 Manchester United - Crystal Palace 
14 Sep 17:00 Stoke City - Manchester City 5.50 3.85 1.70 +171 Stoke City - Manchester City 
14 Sep 17:00 Hull City - Cardiff City 2.55 3.25 3.00 +166 Hull City - Cardiff City 
14 Sep 17:00 Fulham FC - West Bromwich Albion 2.25 3.35 3.45 +169 Fulham FC - West Bromwich Albion 
14 Sep 17:00 Tottenham Hotspur - Norwich City 1.47 4.50 7.75 +172 Tottenham Hotspur - Norwich City 
14 Sep 17:00 Sunderland AFC - Arsenal FC 5.00 3.75 1.77 +169 Sunderland AFC - Arsenal FC 
14 Sep 17:00 Aston Villa - Newcastle United 2.30 3.40 3.30 +167 Aston Villa - Newcastle United 
14 Sep 19:30 Everton FC - Chelsea FC 3.30 3.30 2.35 +167 Everton FC - Chelsea FC 
15 Sep 18:00 Southampton FC - West Ham United 2.00 3.40 4.25 +169 Southampton FC - West Ham United 
16 Sep 22:00 Swansea City - Liverpool FC 3.40 3.40 2.25 +167 Swansea City - Liverpool FC


----------



## bestbets (Sep 12, 2013)

*Aston Villa vs Newcastle Betting Tips and Prediction*


Aston Villa play Newcastle on Saturday in the Premier League and we have got the best football tips for this weekend's action.

Best match odds:

Villa – 6/5 Coral

Draw – 12/5 Coral

Newcastle – 27/10 Sportingbet

Newcastle have scored just one goal in the premier league this term and face a Villa team who have played Arsenal, Liverpool and Chelsea thus far. They lost to Chelsea and Liverpool narrowly, and Newcastle are in our opinion going to struggle this season. In support for Newcastle, Villa have 25 games without a clean sheet in the premier league, which is the longest run of any team in the league.

Newcastle have just scored a single goal as mentioned, but failed to net in five of their last seven games and have struggled on the road winning just two of the last twenty one on the road. Newcastle however have a good record in the last four head to head remaining unbeaten!

Our opinion is, subject to international injury casualties, that Villa can bring the momentum they had before the break and beat a Newcastle team which are struggling for goals. We expect Villa to be backed not to lose this by many!

Aston Villa v Newcastle Betting Tip

Aston Villa to win – 6/5 Coral


----------



## bestbets (Sep 12, 2013)

Sunderland v Arsenal Prediction and Free Weekend Betting Tips

Sunderland have won just eight points from the last fifty-one against the gunners and Arsenal look to prepare for their Champions League opener, we have a betting tip for this match.

Best match odds:

Sunderland – 19/4 Sportingbet

Draw – 29/10 Bet Victor

Arsenal – 8/11 Ladbrokes

Stan James head the markets again, and find it difficult how even a complacent Arsenal team will not come away without the three points. One thing they need to do, is win for their fans and let the preparation and momentum for the Champions League put them on a high. Sunderland have managed one draw thus far and were a team we tipped ante-post as a team for back-lay for relegation. They have scored just two goals, with only Hull, Newcastle and West Brom scoring less.

Arsenal turned a corner after the opening loss and will win again on Saturday! This is because Arsenal have scored in the last eight games and Sunderland have real issues at the moment and see no improvement anytime soon.

Sunderland v Arsenal Betting Tip

Arsenal to win - 8/11 with Ladbrokes


----------



## banirost (Sep 14, 2013)

bestbets said:


> *Aston Villa vs Newcastle Betting Tips and Prediction*
> 
> 
> Aston Villa play Newcastle on Saturday in the Premier League and we have got the best football tips for this weekend's action.
> ...



Villa is better team. They will win today's match.


----------



## banirost (Sep 14, 2013)

Everton FC - Chelsea FC

Everton losing Marouane Fellaini and Victor Anichebe but bringing in James McCarthy, Gareth Barry and last, Romelu Lukaku.
Samuel Eto'o is set to make his debut and Jose Mourinho said: "He will be selected and when you are selected as a striker you play - you start or finish the game".
Fernando Torres will be hoping to keep his place in attack after impressing in the last outing against Bayern Munich in the European Super Cup before the international break.

Everton FC are very good in front of their fans and will be greatly motivated, while Chelsea will be satisfied with a draw.

We expect Chelsea to get a draw tonight.


----------



## bestbets (Sep 14, 2013)

banirost said:


> Villa is better team. They will win today's match.



I hope so. I have put relatively large bet on them and although I can manage losing it, its better to win it.


----------



## banirost (Sep 14, 2013)

Southampton - West Ham
West Ham will be the surpise team of EPL. Tomorrow, will get a comfortable win.
Southampton - West Ham 2 3.50+
cover with X2 1.9+


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 14, 2013)

Manchester lucky again. What else is to expect, after scoring million goals in the 90th minute now the referee decided they deserve to win more. Fuck.


----------



## banirost (Sep 15, 2013)

banirost said:


> Southampton - West Ham
> West Ham will be the surpise team of EPL. Tomorrow, will get a comfortable win.
> Southampton - West Ham 2 3.50+
> cover with X2 1.9+


Final score 0:0


----------



## banirost (Sep 16, 2013)

_Swansea - Liverpool
I think Swansea could cut 1 or 3 points from Liverpool.
Swansea - Liverpool X 3.35+
cover with 1X 1.68+_


----------



## banirost (Sep 17, 2013)

banirost said:


> _Swansea - Liverpool
> I think Swansea could cut 1 or 3 points from Liverpool.
> Swansea - Liverpool X 3.35+
> cover with 1X 1.68+_


Swansea got the point.
Final score 2:2


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 17, 2013)

You are nailing those matches, congratulations!


----------

